# acceptable amount of run out??



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I've just got some new wheels, Stans Alpha rims with ACI spokes. Ambrosio Hubs.
The rear has a just about perceptible amount of run out, I'm happy with that,. the front rather more, very noticeable.

At a guess I would say about 1mm maybe a shade less.

Is this within the industry standards????


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Within industry standards? Well, depends on whose Kool-Aid you choose to drink. 

What is the spoke count? How much do you weigh?


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

185lbs 32 spoke, does it matter?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

radial runout?

I'm with you. I built a set and had serious problems with the joint area.

I thought kind of crap quality for the price.

Like them for the weight and so far they have held up.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> radial runout?
> 
> I'm with you. I built a set and had serious problems with the joint area.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean by "radial run out" the run out is at the radius of the wheel.
But is a lateral run out, not vertical. These are newly built wheels, never been ridden.

Is 1 mm acceptable? It's more that I have in any of my other wheels.

BTW I don't think the rims are "crap" they absolutely fine to me. A bit like a lighter version of Mavic's CXP33


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

There is no "industry standard". All wheelbuilders have their own standard based on how good they are, how much they care or the parts they are dealing with. What's more important than trueness is equal tensions plus sufficient tension.

It matters not that wheel has three thou of wobble (0.075mm) if the tensions are uneven or too low. 

1mm is (to me) 0.040" (forty thou) and that is a lot. If the spokes are of equal tensions (pluck 'em to find out!) then it would be somewhat acceptable but the builder was either dealing with a bent rim to get equal tension at 1mm or he didn't have the skill or the drive to keep going until it was almost perfect.

The wheel needs (during building) to be tensioned, trued, equalized, stress-relieved and the last three repeated until nothing is changing. Then the wheel is done.

All that being said, my upper limit is 10 thou (0.010") or 0.25mm or thereabouts. A third of that is doable but not practical. Everyone will have their own limit and really, as said before, that's not what is the most important.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

+1. Also, I consider radial deviations to be more troubling and require tighter tolerance.


----------



## eddie m (Jul 6, 2002)

The ISO standard is 2mm radial and lateral, 3mm lateral for hub brake wheels. That's OK for wheels with >32mm tires, but high quality road wheels for narrow tires should be ~0.5 mm. With a good new rim you can do better than that, but you are better off ignoring trueness to work on correcting tension when you get around 0.5 mm.
I don't think I would accept a custom road wheel with 1 mm runout. If the builder won't correct it, try to find a spec from the rim manufacturer. 

em


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

There are different approaches to this, but 1mm of lateral wobble will not be noticeable in riding. By anyone.

But I'd probably fix it, anyway. In fact, in the time it took you to make your couple of posts here, I could have grabbed the spoke wrench and tweaked it, and been on my way with a straighter rim.

I'd be a little suspicious of build quality when a new wheel came that way. I would check for evenness of tension, and do some stress relief and see if anything popped further out.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

As it happens it look like run out is the least of my problems.

I can't get the bloody tyres on. See my new thread.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Well ! I had my first ride with the new wheels today, only six miles to work and back.

I like them, a lot. My local LBS ( and he his local ) next door to my workplace. Sorted out the front wheel and didn't even charge me. I didn't get the wheels from him because he couldn't supply them He was more than happy to sort it out and offered to do the rear. I think he was pleased having sorted out something off the internet. A big + for the LBS. me thinks.

It is now perfect and I am a happy camper again.

I should get the proper rim tape next week, then I'm off to Mallorca for ten days with the bike.
I can't wait, the weather in the UK is crap at the moment.


----------

